# .net-Webservice aufrufen



## bronks (27. Jul 2007)

Hi!

Ich habe hier eine Wsdl-Datei zu einem Webservice, der mit VisualStudio zusammengeklickt wurde. Ich habe versucht diese Wsdl-Datei mit mehreren Tools zu verarbeiten. Entweder läßt sich die Wsdl nicht einlesen, da m.E. ein paar MS-Spezielle Sachen eingebaut sind oder scheitert an etwas anderem.

Aufgerufen werden soll der Webservice mit Java 1.4.2 mit Basic-Authentication

Da es sich ganz schlecht nach ".net webservice java" suchen läßt habe ich die bitte an euch, mir ein paar nützliche Links zu posten, die mit .NET Webservice Aufruf in Java zu tun haben, in denen evtl. MS-Spezialitäten erwähnt werden.

Danke

Bronks


----------



## M.L. (27. Jul 2007)

Da kann man sich auf der Seite der "Bösen" mal umsehen: http://www.codeproject.com
Ein Suchergebnis für ""web service" java": http://www.codeproject.com/dotnet/NET_WS_with_AXIS.asp


----------



## bronks (28. Jul 2007)

Danke. Wenn noch jemand etwas hat ...


----------



## miketech (28. Jul 2007)

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege: Aber gibt es nicht das Projekt "Tango", was sich um Kompatibilität von .NET und Java-Webservices kümmern wollte?

Total bescheuert. Wofür haben wir denn WebServices, wenn sie nicht interoperabel sind... Tz.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## bronks (30. Jul 2007)

Ich habe mich übers WE ein bissl in .NET eingearbeitet , einige Experimente mit WS gemacht und kann euch total erfreut mitteilen, daß .NET-Webservices absolut nicht zu Java-Webservices kompatibel sind und umgekehrt genauso. 

Das o.g. gepostete, einfache Beispiel funktioniert, aber sonst bringt man die beiden Techniken nicht unter einen Hut, wenn es minimal aufwendiger wird.


----------



## miketech (30. Jul 2007)

Hi,

was das Konzept der Webservices ad absurdum führt 

http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/glassfish/ProjectTango/

Vielleicht hilft das.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## bronks (30. Jul 2007)

miketech hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/glassfish/ProjectTango/
> Vielleicht hilft das ...


Danke für den Link, aber das habe ich schon gesehen. Das ganze läuft nur mit JAX-WS. JAX ist nicheinmal in der Lage die von Axis erzeugten WSDL zu lesen und die von .NET erst recht nicht.

Erschwerend kommt hinzu, daß der WS, den ich Verbinden möchte fast ausschließlich den Erfolgsbericht als int zurückgibt und die eigentlichen Rückgabewerte als Referenzen übergeben werden. Wie hier geklärt wurde kann ich den WS wohl nur mit CPP, C#, VB und evtl. auch mit PHP verwenden, aber nicht mit Java.


----------



## miketech (30. Jul 2007)

Hi,

hm ist ja doof. Dann wohl einen Wrapper-Service mit PHP :/ Hast Du die Möglichkeit den .NET WS zu ändern? Vielleicht läufts mit einem WSDL First Ansatz.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## bronks (30. Jul 2007)

miketech hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... hm ist ja doof. Dann wohl einen Wrapper-Service mit PHP :/ Hast Du die Möglichkeit den .NET WS zu ändern? Vielleicht läufts mit einem WSDL First Ansatz ...


Ist alles halb so wild und gelöst habe ich es indem ich eine .net-exe programmiert habe, welche den Job erledigt und ich mit Java an einer Schnittstelle lausche.


----------



## miketech (30. Jul 2007)

Hehe, Hauptsache Java was? 

Gruß

Mike


----------

